# Stability with Front Bucket



## kau

For those of you with a Kioti w/ front bucket, do you have any stability issues?


----------



## Larry in OK

Not sure what you mean. Stability issues loaded or empty? 
My CK20 (industrial tires)has no issues if I have weight on the back. I don't try to move anything heavy with out a counter weight on the 3 point. My 50" Agric tiller pretty well does that job for me though I will likely build a weight box in the near future as the tiller kind of hangs out there some.


----------



## kau

Loaded.

I am shopping for a tractor with a loader bucket. In reading I have found several posts on other forums about how Kioti CUT's have stability issues when the front bucket is loaded and you are on any sort of incline.


----------



## Larry in OK

I've not had any problems and 2/3s of my property is inclined. When I am carrying a load I keep the bucket as low as possible and minimize crossing an incline. Up and down hills have not been any problem. I also keep the counterweight (my tiller) fairly low. And, when loaded I go slow.


----------



## ErnieS

kau said:


> Loaded.
> 
> I am shopping for a tractor with a loader bucket. In reading I have found several posts on other forums about how Kioti CUT's have stability issues when the front bucket is loaded and you are on any sort of incline.


I don't own a kioti, but most loaders are a bit unstable, especially on a side hill. Weight on the rear helps, but if you keep the bucket just off the ground, you should be fine.
DO NOT lift the bucket higher than the hood when on a side hill
Imagine a heavy load in your bucket. On level ground, the force is straight down from the center between your lift arms. On a side hill, it's still straight down as in plumb. 
I drew a sketch to illustrate. 
With the bucket high, a 20 degree slope puts the downward force at the down hill tires. You are very close to a roll-over. With the bucket low, the force is well within safe limits, provided you drive smart.


----------



## jbrumberg

Ernie- great illustration! Most if not all SCUT's and CUT's will have stability issues on slopes and/or on ground surface depressions; especially if they do not follow Larry's advise. I go real slow and low on any slope (which is my property).


----------



## ErnieS

I might add, stay well back from the edges of a ditch. I learned that the hard way when I was digging in the clay bank and got complacent. Thankfully, as the tractor tipped over, the bucket sat on top of the clay I was piling up and stopped the roll. Sucker was balanced and I lifted on the right side while bumping down the loader with my head. It's scary to see your tractor sitting on 2 wheels


----------



## foz682

A cousin of mine has a Kioti tractor about 40-50hp, has it around 5-6 years now I suppose. It has a front end loader on it and they had to add a pretty hefty counterweight to get it to their liking. 
As others mentioned, any tractor with a FEL has to be driven cautiously with a load, especially on uneven ground.


----------



## scottcalv

I know this thread is old but thought I would add my two cents. My lk3054 sticks like a mountain goat. By far the most stable tractor in it's class that I have operated. The wheels are in the wide position.


----------



## Steve McCarthy

I have a DK 5510 with loaded rear tires. I used it to unload round bales (750lb.) from a bale wagon without the rear 4’ x6’ basket and was impressed with how stabil and comfortable it felt. But I recommend what everyone above says . Keep it low!


----------

